# Critique Nigerian Dwarf doeling



## Mossyrock (Mar 21, 2017)

I tried to get some "set up" shots of my Loca girl today...it's a bit hard with the camera on self-timer and other goats getting in the way! But we got a few usable ones I think.

She is 4 months old.

Thoughts?













And of course, most of the shots looked like this


----------



## Kayla T (Jul 12, 2017)

These shots are amazing, I am new to confo so not much to offer. But she looks very nice to me, everything seems to flow very nicely together.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm not a fan of Nigerian goats but, two things that jump out. She's a bit high in the rump and her rear udder attachments are going to be loose/ narrow. 
The rump would go down if her hind feet were under her body more. The slightly dipped back would also straighten out with a lower headset. 
The rear udder attachments are a common problem in Nigerian does. Breeders have focused so much on front attachment that the rear has been neglected.

Sent from my LGL34C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

Very nice looking doe. Looks balanced. I agree if you put her head down it should straighten out her topline. Nice job stacking.


----------



## Mossyrock (Mar 21, 2017)

goathiker said:


> I'm not a fan of Nigerian goats but, two things that jump out. She's a bit high in the rump and her rear udder attachments are going to be loose/ narrow.
> The rump would go down if her hind feet were under her body more. The slightly dipped back would also straighten out with a lower headset.
> The rear udder attachments are a common problem in Nigerian does. Breeders have focused so much on front attachment that the rear has been neglected.


Thank you. This was a first attempt at "stacking" (and it was more free stacking) so I'm sure it's messy!

I had hoped she would inherit the high/wide rear udder of her paternal granddam, Camanna Cleopatra in Blue, rather than the less ideal attachments of her dam. I'm attaching photos of both, first her dam (FF, newly freshened)








And granddam











capracreek said:


> Very nice looking doe. Looks balanced. I agree if you put her head down it should straighten out her topline. Nice job stacking.


Thanks, I was having a hard time lowering her head because she would then step forward! We will have to keep practicing


----------



## Annieday (Jul 10, 2017)

I don't know what I'm more impressed with - the doe or the photography ( I flipped through some more of the flickr photos
She's just a beauty!


----------



## Annieday (Jul 10, 2017)

goathiker said:


> I'm not a fan of Nigerian goats but, two things that jump out. She's a bit high in the rump and her rear udder attachments are going to be loose/ narrow.
> The rump would go down if her hind feet were under her body more. The slightly dipped back would also straighten out with a lower headset.
> The rear udder attachments are a common problem in Nigerian does. Breeders have focused so much on front attachment that the rear has been neglected.
> 
> Sent from my LGL34C using Goat Forum mobile app


This is off topic- but how can you tell at that age what the rear attachments will be like? I do need to improve my girls!!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I'll buy Loca from you at a moment's notice.

I'll keep in mind @goathiker 's evaluation in breeding her.

And I'll echo @Annieday 's question. I don't think it is off topic at all Annieday. This is an evaluation thread. I eagerly await learning


----------



## Annieday (Jul 10, 2017)

mariarose said:


> I'll buy Loca from you at a moment's notice.
> 
> I agree! Just imagine when she gets bigger there will be more goat to be covered with that gorgeous coat! What goat eye candy!!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

NO YOU DON"T GET HER.... SHE'S MINE!!!!!!


Bwahahaha!


----------



## Annieday (Jul 10, 2017)

mariarose said:


> NO YOU DON"T GET HER.... SHE'S MINE!!!!!!
> 
> Ok - as long as I get pics of her growing up, winning shows.....


----------



## Mossyrock (Mar 21, 2017)

Haha! This girl ain't for sale  She's such a love and has totally stolen my heart. I was so pleasantly surprised with her, I bought her for her bloodlines and it is quite a bonus that she is a flashy blue-eyed girl (polled, too), since that is certainly not why I chose her.


----------



## Annieday (Jul 10, 2017)

Ok, well thank you for sharing her with us through pics! I hope you'll keep posting pics so we can watch her blossom!!


----------



## Mossyrock (Mar 21, 2017)

Annieday said:


> Ok, well thank you for sharing her with us through pics! I hope you'll keep posting pics so we can watch her blossom!!


I certainly will! I have a habit of taking all too many pictures  and will definitely share!


----------



## Annieday (Jul 10, 2017)

I went back to take a look at Loca - after looking at my 4 month old ... they are the same age - but my girl looks short! Do you know Loca's height?
I was hoping the buck I used was going to add height ( love tall nigis!) maybe not


----------



## Mossyrock (Mar 21, 2017)

Annieday said:


> I went back to take a look at Loca - after looking at my 4 month old ... they are the same age - but my girl looks short! Do you know Loca's height?
> I was hoping the buck I used was going to add height ( love tall nigis!) maybe not


I haven't measured her! She seems like a pretty little girl to me, but I'm new to NDs, so they all do 

She's gotten chubbier since these photos were taken. I think it's time to cut back the grain/calf manna/BOSS a bit - both my doelings were weaned earlier than ideal so I wanted to make sure they were well fed...it has certainly worked!


----------



## Annieday (Jul 10, 2017)

Oh really? We need new photo of chubbier Loca!

So the way I'm judging her size is my girl's Dam is 185/8". That's to the top of my knee. Lunie Mae is at least 2" shorter than her Mom.

Loca looks like she's already 19"! And proportionately - her legs look a lot longer. Dry good trait in my eyes!

Ok here's my girl ... not at all the show girl yours is - but I don't show -so hoping for a great udder!

More pics!!!


----------



## Mossyrock (Mar 21, 2017)

Annieday said:


> Oh really? We need new photo of chubbier Loca!
> 
> So the way I'm judging her size is my girl's Dam is 185/8". That's to the top of my knee. Lunie Mae is at least 2" shorter than her Mom.
> 
> ...


She looks really nice! I like her. 
I will have to try to get a height on Loca! And some more pics  Soon!

I have 2 doelings coming from Ontario hopefully in the next few weeks who I am INCREDIBLY excited about! Stay tuned....


----------



## Annieday (Jul 10, 2017)

Still think my girls head is too small

I'm following! Can't wait to see new pics!


----------

